# Eye makeup



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

Why do gals wear it? Damn that stuff's nasty!


----------



## CSM (Nov 11, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Why do gals wear it? Damn that stuff's nasty!



Dude, yer not supposed to eat it!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2008)

women have darken their eyes since the beginning of time..beats me as to why...causes eye infections etc but it does enhance the eyes...so i would say they do it cause men like it...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2008)

My husband thinks it's sexy.  The more, the better according to him.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I agree with you Glock if you're describing the Tammy Faye Baker style of wearing eye make-up....

but if a naked supermodel walked into your livingroom would you notice her eye makeup and tell her it was nasty?

Maybe you need to be hanging with more supermodels and less wrinkled old broads lol


----------



## Care4all (Nov 11, 2008)

i don't wear makeup anymore....i used to, when i worked though...and yes, of course, it is for men, (and a little bit for other women)....if men didn't like the eyes enhanced and it did not attract them to women, then women wouldn't be caught up in the morning routine....

The,  ''...bit for other women'' part is that in general, women subconsciously or even consciously compete with other women on a daily basis....even if or especially if, married....with kids....attractive husband....yhahdeedahs of a variety, so they want to look their best in public, with all the other women looking their best....  hahahahaha!  

BUT even all of that, leads back to doing it for men.....  we are soo transparent, while being clueless to it!  

of course there are plenty of women, (who are naturalists as i am now), who never got in to the make up thing, wore birkenstock sandals even to their wedding type gals that attracted men who were also naturalists and who thought no makeup was attractive....

personally, i think young women, with just a bit of mascara, a smudged underline beneath the lower lid lashes, along with lipgloss is enough and they should cherish their youth where their natural beauty is what shines.

but looking back on it, this is when i actually wore the MOST eye makeup, when i needed it the least....see, even this helps substanciate the ''man'' thing!  Gotta find THAT man, gotta have that baby....that is burried way deep in to our brains and souls.... subconciously, lurking....  hahahahaha!

care


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Well I agree with you Glock if you're describing the Tammy Faye Baker style of wearing eye make-up....
> 
> but if a naked supermodel walked into your livingroom would you notice her eye makeup and tell her it was nasty?
> 
> Maybe you need to be hanging with more supermodels and less wrinkled old broads lol



Actually, I'm describing any of it, not just the cake-face look.

If she walked in naked with eye make-up I'd say that she looked like a whore.

I'll give you the benefit of doubt and assume that you are not talking bad about the lovely and charming Mrs. Glock.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2008)

i like when men wear eye make up....it does bring out the eyes


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

You've been hanging out with a bunch of fags.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2008)

men in eye make up are not necessarily fags...i think one of my customers is a transexual.
a lot of men in the theater etc wear eye make up....they are not gay ...and it does look good.  the tranny customer i am not sure about...


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2008)

men in eye make up are not necessarily fags...i think one of my customers is a transexual.
a lot of men in the theater etc wear eye make up....they are not gay ...and it does look good.  the tranny customer i am not sure about...


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> men in eye make up are not necessarily fags...i think one of my customers is a transexual.
> a lot of men in the theater etc wear eye make up....they are not gay ...and it does look good.  the tranny customer i am not sure about...



Please, all the teeny bopper 'rock stars' wear eye make up, it's the 'norm.'

Panic at the Disco and such (thank you 13 yo) wear it more than 13 yo girls!

It all started in Iggy Pop, David Bowie, etc. days....


Most are staight, it's just a thing they do. 


There is now a "trend" called "SCENE" where the girls pile on as much make up (mainly the eyes) as can be worn without the skin falling off. It's hideous, but again, it's a *trend *for 2008. They wear skin tight clothes, big poofy hair with different colors of the rainbow in it. (yep, I have a teen, thank goodness she's a rock and roller and not a _Scene Kid!_  )


----------



## Silence (Nov 11, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Actually, I'm describing any of it, not just the cake-face look.
> 
> If she walked in naked with eye make-up I'd say that she looked like a whore.
> 
> I'll give you the benefit of doubt and assume that you are not talking bad about the lovely and charming Mrs. Glock.



  My god you're a puritan glock.  She's a whore if she wears eye make-up?  wow.... that's crazy even for you 

Personally I used to wear make-up every day when I was in my teens and early 20s then I had a baby and decided the 10 minutes it took to do my make-up was time I could spend doing something more fun, playing with my daughter.  

Now I rarely wear make-up...usually only if I know my picture might be taken because I have light eyelashes and very pale skin and look pretty awful in pictures with a flash if I'm not wearing it.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is a "Scene Girl":


----------



## chloe (Nov 11, 2008)

I wear a lot of it because I think it makes me look HOT, and I think it tricks men into not seeing how plain and ugly I am without it


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

chloe said:


> I wear a lot of it because I think it makes me look HOT, and I think it tricks men into not seeing how plain and ugly I am without it



Expect a private message from dilloduck shortly!


----------



## Silence (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Here is a "Scene Girl":
> 
> 
> View attachment 6374



I like that look personally...I'd have probably done my make-up like that if I were a teen today...esp considering I was very new wave/punk on my youth


----------



## Luissa (Nov 11, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Why do gals wear it? Damn that stuff's nasty!


because some of us have small eyes and short eye lashes so we have to make our eyes look bigger and our eye lashes fuller


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

Silence said:


> I like that look personally...I'd have probably done my make-up like that if I were a teen today...esp considering I was very new wave/punk on my youth



Yeah, some of my daughter's friends are into it. 

She is into the band t-shirts and jeans, she says the "Scene" look is too conformist for her lol. {like nobody else wears band t shirts lol} 

~She says they think they are being different, when everyone looks almost the same for the 'Scene' look...... 

She has a mind of her own, that girl! 



Yeah, I was in the 'punk' scene too, saw Black Flag, The Replacements, Husker Du, etc. I shopped mainly at Goodwill and Amvets for my clothes back then, _*vintage baby*_!

Eveyone has their "thing", except for Glock I guess! Maybe he still wears his Boy Scout Uniform! {not that there's anything wrong with that Glock~ }


----------



## chloe (Nov 11, 2008)

I do get jealous of my friend jeffree because he's so pretty !


----------



## chloe (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Yeah, I was in the 'punk' scene too, saw Black Flag, The Replacements, Husker Du, etc. I shopped mainly at Goodwill and Amvets for my clothes back then, _*vintage baby*_!
> 
> Eveyone has their "thing", except for Glock I guess! Maybe he still wears his Boy Scout Uniform! {not that there's anything wrong with that Glock~ }



I bet Glock looks Handsome in is his boy scout uniform !


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

chloe said:


> I bet Glock looks Handsome in is his boy scout uniform !



Maybe he'll post a pic!


----------



## chloe (Nov 11, 2008)

He better be careful everyone (including the gays) might fall in love !


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 11, 2008)

Silence said:


> I like that look personally...I'd have probably done my make-up like that if I were a teen today...esp considering I was very new wave/punk on my youth



It's never too late.

I'll get you the Anarchy T-shirt


----------



## Silence (Nov 11, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> It's never too late.
> 
> I'll get you the Anarchy T-shirt



a pre-wedding gift Andrew?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 11, 2008)

Silence said:


> a pre-wedding gift Andrew?




Exactly!

First the gothic wear, then the angry hate sex, then the marriage, then the divorce

Ahh the American Dream


----------



## Silence (Nov 11, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> First the gothic wear, then the angry hate sex, then the marriage, then the divorce
> 
> Ahh the American Dream



 eharmony would so totally hook us up!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Expect a private message from dilloduck shortly!



Why on Earth would I want to PM Chloe ? It's flattering that you stalk me with little gems like this tho. tyvm


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 11, 2008)

Silence said:


> eharmony would so totally hook us up!!!



haha, yes

Let's show everyone the true meaning of "bipartisanship"


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Please, all the teeny bopper 'rock stars' wear eye make up, it's the 'norm.'
> 
> Panic at the Disco and such (thank you 13 yo) wear it more than 13 yo girls!
> 
> ...




wow, the 1980's is back lol


----------



## Silence (Nov 11, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> wow, the 1980's is back lol



  yep...it started with leggins and it's only gotten worse.  I hope bell bottoms don't come back into fashion..I was lucky to have missed that one by a few years.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 11, 2008)

dillo is mine  you stay away from him ez lol


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> wow, the 1980's is back lol



Yep, that's always the trend, every 20 years it makes a comeback.

We had the 60's in the 80's, they had the 70's in the 90's-and now the kids have the 80's in the 2000's.

Anything old is new again! 




{ Plus, she likes to steal my albums from the 80's too!   }


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 11, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> dillo is mine  you stay away from him ez lol



not if you go back to those avatars with clothes on.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> dillo is mine  you stay away from him ez lol



Maybe we can share him ala the polygamy way?


----------



## Silence (Nov 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> not if you go back to those avatars with clothes on.



damn you're an avi whore aren't you dillo?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Maybe we can share him ala the polygamy way?



ya right --conference PMs..oh ya --EZ doesn't allow PMs.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> ya right --conference PMs..oh ya --EZ doesn't allow PMs.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


>



well from me anyway  LOL.


----------



## editec (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty simple, really.

Because it makes the eyes look bigger.

Bigger eyes subconsciously trick men into thinking _younger _woman.

Free will?

Yeah, sure. 

Once our programming tells us what we want, we have the free will to think our free will made us want what we want.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> men in eye make up are not necessarily fags...i think one of my customers is a transexual.
> a lot of men in the theater etc wear eye make up....they are not gay ...and it does look good.  the tranny customer i am not sure about...


Trannys and theater types are fags. Not just fag fags.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Trannys and theater types are fags. Not just fag fags.



What's a fag fags?


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

Silence said:


> My god you're a puritan glock.  She's a whore if she wears eye make-up?  wow.... that's crazy even for you
> 
> Personally I used to wear make-up every day when I was in my teens and early 20s then I had a baby and decided the 10 minutes it took to do my make-up was time I could spend doing something more fun, playing with my daughter.
> 
> Now I rarely wear make-up...usually only if I know my picture might be taken because I have light eyelashes and very pale skin and look pretty awful in pictures with a flash if I'm not wearing it.



Actually, I said that she'd look like a whore entering my living room wearing nothing but eye make up. Nice strawman though. Almost fooled me. 

I think I recall your picture Si- nearly white blond hair. I've known gals with eyelashes nearly albino. In fact I knew an actual albino girl in high school. I find the look to be stunning.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> because some of us have small eyes and short eye lashes so we have to make our eyes look bigger and our eye lashes fuller


 No you don't. Most guys just care if you show up, pay attention to them and not be giggly and needy. The rest gets in the way.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

chloe said:


> I bet Glock looks Handsome in is his boy scout uniform !


LOL I've got a picture of my son and I in ours on our way to a meeting.

Which brings up a point. The best looking girls that I've ever seen was on hiking, canoe or camping trips. No eye make up there.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

editec said:


> Pretty simple, really.
> 
> Because it makes the eyes look bigger.
> 
> ...



I don't see how it makes them look bigger or younger. If I see a gal in great shape with her 18 year old daughter, and the young chic is made up like some of the pics posted here, but her mom is going for the natural look, Then I'm looking at her mom. No question.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I don't see how it makes them look bigger or younger. If I see a gal in great shape with her 18 year old daughter, and the young chic is made up like some of the pics posted here, but her mom is going for the natural look, *Then I'm looking at her mom*. No question.



I'm sure the 18 year old is grateful for that at least!


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm with you.  I like the natural look.  My wife looks the best when she's not wearing any make up.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Shogun (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree about no makeup.  I think there is something very sexy about a gal who can be confident about her looks without having to hide behind a layer or two of pancake makeup.  

and talon-like fingernails.. wtf is up with that?  How the hell can gals with 2 inch nails type or wipe their ass?


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 11, 2008)

I stopped wearing makeup in high school.

Its expensive and a waste of time.

It says to women something is wrong with you , you are not good enough as you are, so buy this shit from me and smear it on your face.

There is also the component of the dangers to your health.

Chemicals that dont need to come in contact with places like your eyes, nose and mouth for years and years and years.

It took my hubby about a week after meeting me to realise he was dating someone who didnt wear makeup. He then said " You know I like the no makeup look". I dont think he had ever dated a women who didnt wear makeup before.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2008)

It is a matter of taste.  I think, used correctly, make up can enhance a woman's beauty.  I don't mean covered with layers of foundation and made to look like a clown.  

I don't like men too made up.  A little aftershave maybe and I truly dislike the unshaven look (looks lazy not sexy) but I think it's too feminine for men to get manicures.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> View attachment 6375



That's a mean looking black eye.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> That's a mean looking black eye.



It's good for clubbing and maybe whoring.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> It's good for clubbing and maybe whoring.



There are girls all over America wearing that look in schools, malls and homes in your city!

It's a fad, just like anything else.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> That's a mean looking black eye.



She got in a fight with a Jonas Brother.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> There are girls all over America wearing that look in schools, malls and homes in your city!
> 
> It's a fad, just like anything else.



Goodness gracious!  You are right.  I guess I didn't want to admit it to myself.  

If anybody has daughters -- check out the book *Girls Gone Mild: Young Women Reclaim Self-Respect and Find It's Not Bad to Be Good* by Wendy Shalit.  Eye opening book about the world girls are being brought up in.  Shalit is a graduate of Williams College and a philosophy major.  Great research.  I try to keep my daughter away from the riff raff.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 11, 2008)

Silence said:


> damn you're an avi whore aren't you dillo?



Men are more into visuals than women, in case you didn't know.

and what is that woman doing with a red pickle in her mouth ?


----------



## Silence (Nov 11, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Actually, I said that she'd look like a whore entering my living room wearing nothing but eye make up. Nice strawman though. Almost fooled me.



did you say wearing nothing BUT eye-make up?   well yeah, she'd be a whore if she walked in ONLY wearing eye make-up.... but would she be a whore if she had on clothes and eye-make-up?  



> I think I recall your picture Si- nearly white blond hair. I've known gals with eyelashes nearly albino. In fact I knew an actual albino girl in high school. I find the look to be stunning.



I'm not quite an albino but my hair is pretty light and my eyelashes are almost invisible if I don't have on make-up....  I get a lot of compliments on my eyes when I wear make-up because it makes them look emerald green.  

My trick is to show up on the first date without make-up and see if he asked me out again


----------



## Silence (Nov 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Men are more into visuals than women, in case you didn't know.
> 
> and what is that woman doing with a red pickle in her mouth ?



  it must've been awhile since you've seen a tongue dillo... poor dear


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I agree about no makeup.  I think there is something very sexy about a gal who can be confident about her looks without having to hide behind a layer or two of pancake makeup.
> 
> and talon-like fingernails.. wtf is up with that?  How the hell can gals with 2 inch nails type or wipe their ass?



why would 2 inch nails keep you from doing either...natural nails are painted with a hardenor...and them fake nails are hard ....i have had long nails and i was able to do all i needed to do with them...many times they come in right handy.....


----------



## Shogun (Nov 11, 2008)

uh, when you don't have a screwdriver handy or can't twist open the bbq sauce seal?  I've seen chicks with talons try and type.  it's not pretty.  I dunno, i just dont get how, what are essentially talons, are supposed to be sexy.  Or something other than a hindrance to everyday life routines.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2008)

some men like them dear..some men dont...you underestimate the powers of adaption....


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2008)

that is one drawback to natural nails..they do begin to curl and yellow...i never would let mine be seen without full on polish...another draw back..the longer they are..the more they will break into the quick...


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 11, 2008)

talons are one thing, but nice sexy fingernails are hot.  Especially when they ...umm grip things..

Plus good for some back scratching


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2008)

now on the other hand....i cannot tolerate a man with long nails....*shivers*


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 11, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> talons are one thing, but nice sexy fingernails are hot.  Especially when they ...umm grip things..
> 
> Plus good for some back scratching



*nods*


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Men are more into visuals than women, in case you didn't know.
> 
> and what is that woman doing with a red pickle in her mouth ?



lol, it DOES look like a red pickle!


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I'm sure the 18 year old is grateful for that at least!


 I'm grateful that she's grateful.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I agree about no makeup.  I think there is something very sexy about a gal who can be confident about her looks without having to hide behind a layer or two of pancake makeup.
> 
> and talon-like fingernails.. wtf is up with that?  How the hell can gals with 2 inch nails type or wipe their ass?


One of my first jobs there was a secretary- this was back in the late 70's- who was caucasian-asian-black and about 10 years older than I was, hot! She had way too much makeup though, big afro and 2" long nails. This was IBM selectric days and she was banging away on this thing about 300 wpm hitting each key with ballistic precision, and I was fucking mesmerized watching her fingers. The she stops all of a sudden and "ax" me: "what the fuck are you looking at?"


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 11, 2008)

Who the hell knows what men like!

I've met men who were foot freaks.  They sit and stare at your feet as if they we're your mouth and you're having a conversation with the top of a guys head.

So now we have a bunch of guys telling us that they don't like eye make-up and want you to go au naturale......and I bet if I wait another 10 minutes 12 guys will step up to say they love feminine women with long red fingernails, ruby red lips and garters.

Women....the point is, please yourselves!  If one man doesn't like you the way you are wait for the one who will.

I was married to a man for 12 years who called me fat, ugly, stupid, bitch for 12 years.  (I wasn't, but when someone says that every day you start to believe it). I had no idea he was doing it to keep me in check. If I wore any jewelry he would call me a whore!   When I finally got up the guts to walk out the door and took my daughters and went to my parents....my mother looked at me and said "Do you even know that you're pretty?".  Well, I had no idea.  I remember that first Christmas after I left my x, my father bought me a ruby bracelet and told me to wear it with pride.  That wearing a bracelet did not make me a whore.  

It's amazing what some men will do to their wives because THEY have no self esteem!  

So now that my eyes are open.....I do what I want for me.  And somehow God sent me this guy who thinks I'm beautiful and lovely & smart (and fun lol).  So go figure.

I like my mascara and my pretty eye shadow boxes. It's fun to match the colors to my dresses   I like pretty fingernail polish and I like to smell pretty too.  And NONE of that makes me a whore!

It does, however, make me a woman.  (although I've known some crossdressers who like all that stuff even more than I do lol).

So girls, don't ever let anyone put you down for being you. I learned my lessons the hard way. Life is short.  Love yourself and never let anyone tell you that you are not special and beautiful, because we all are


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

Silence said:


> .....
> 
> My trick is to show up on the first date without make-up and see if he asked me out again


  That's a good idea. Seriously.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Who the hell knows what men like!.....
> 
> So girls, don't ever let anyone put you down for being you. I learned my lessons the hard way. Life is short.  Love yourself and never let anyone tell you that you are not special and beautiful, because we all are


  Awesome, dudette!


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 11, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Awesome, dudette!



Hey glock......SMOOCH (with a big red lipstick mouth lol)


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 11, 2008)

it's like my gandpappy always told me

Treat every women with respect

the top of their heads all look the same

ZING


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 11, 2008)

Do be aware makeup is full of chemicals and you are putting in an area where it can be easily absorbed into your body.

Women are beautiful without it.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> Do be aware makeup is full of chemicals and you are putting in an area where it can be easily absorbed into your body.
> 
> Women are beautiful without it.


That they are, babe.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Hey glock......SMOOCH (with a big red lipstick mouth lol)


That was great, thanks. Now after we both shower...


----------



## Shogun (Nov 11, 2008)

glockmail said:


> One of my first jobs there was a secretary- this was back in the late 70's- who was caucasian-asian-black and about 10 years older than I was, hot! She had way too much makeup though, big afro and 2" long nails. This was IBM selectric days and she was banging away on this thing about 300 wpm hitting each key with ballistic precision, and I was fucking mesmerized watching her fingers. The she stops all of a sudden and "ax" me: *"what the fuck are you looking at?"*


----------



## Dis (Nov 11, 2008)

Silence said:


> My god you're a puritan glock.  She's a whore if she wears eye make-up?  wow.... that's crazy even for you
> 
> Personally I used to wear make-up every day when I was in my teens and early 20s then I had a baby and decided the 10 minutes it took to do my make-up was time I could spend doing something more fun, playing with my daughter.
> 
> Now I rarely wear make-up...usually only if I know my picture might be taken because I have light eyelashes and very pale skin and look pretty awful in pictures with a flash if I'm not wearing it.



Exactly the reason I wear it.  

Pasty white girl with red hair, no skin tone, and invisible light blonde eyelashes.  Bleh!


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

Dis said:


> ....
> 
> Pasty white girl with red hair, no skin tone, and invisible light blonde eyelashes.  ...




Strawberry blond hair framing pure white skin, pale blue eyes against a background of fluttering snow.....Sounds stunning!


----------



## Dis (Nov 11, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Strawberry blond hair framing pure white skin, pale blue eyes against a background of fluttering snow.....Sounds stunning!





Yuck.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 11, 2008)

Dis said:


> Yuck.


 Shattered.


----------



## sparky (Nov 11, 2008)

why? because it hides those black eyes......?


----------



## Gunny (Nov 11, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Well I agree with you Glock if you're describing the Tammy Faye Baker style of wearing eye make-up....
> 
> but if a naked supermodel walked into your livingroom would you notice her eye makeup and tell her it was nasty?
> 
> Maybe you need to be hanging with more supermodels and less wrinkled old broads lol




A naked supermodel?  I'd probably offer her unappealing, emaciated ass some food ...


----------



## Gunny (Nov 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> ya right --conference PMs..oh ya --EZ doesn't allow PMs.





dilloduck said:


> well from me anyway  LOL.



chick magnet, huh?


----------



## Gunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> Do be aware makeup is full of chemicals and you are putting in an area where it can be easily absorbed into your body.
> 
> Women are beautiful without it.



What a stick in the mud .... geez.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 11, 2008)

Gunny said:


> chick magnet, huh?



oh ya--swarming all over my ass.

it's cause I don't wear make-up


----------



## Gunny (Nov 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> oh ya--swarming all over my ass.
> 
> it's cause I don't wear make-up



Those are bees swarming on your ass, dude.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 11, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Those are bees swarming on your ass, dude.



shit man---you're fucking up my good guy rep.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> shit man---you're fucking up my good guy rep.




As if ....


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 11, 2008)

Gunny said:


> As if ....



oh ya??? well just ask------------- shit--never mind.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 11, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> oh ya??? well just ask------------- shit--never mind.



Relax dude ... you can wear the eye makeup if you want.  There currently isn't a rule against it here.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

gunny said:


> relax Dude ... You Can Wear The Eye Makeup If You Want.  There Currently Isn't A Rule Against It Here.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> View attachment 6379



Sure.  If they tried to put that on my dead body it'd sit up and slap it away.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Sure.  If they tried to put that on my dead body it'd sit up and slap it away.



Nah, you would still be clinging to your gun and shoot the bad mofo that tried it!


----------



## Gunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Nah, you would still be clinging to your gun and shoot the bad mofo that tried it!



Only if it's chriskirk.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2008)

i think men with eye make up are hot...but that is just me....shows they are confident in themselves to the max...that is a lot nicer than a bunch of candy ass homophobs...who are so insecure about their manhood they have to adhere to cultural norms..cause they are too afraid to do anything else.  eddie izzard is hot when he is in drag...not so hot out of it.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 12, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i think men with eye make up are hot...but that is just me....shows they are confident in themselves to the max...that is a lot nicer than a bunch of candy ass homophobs...who are so insecure about their manhood they have to adhere to cultural norms..cause they are too afraid to do anything else.  eddie izzard is hot when he is in drag...not so hot out of it.


Closet lesbo


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 12, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Closet lesbo


----------



## glockmail (Nov 12, 2008)

> Girls are bombarded by images of idealized beauty every day. These images can negatively influence how girls see their bodies and themselves. This workshop will encourage the girls to embrace a more positive self-image, both inside and out. Borrowing activities from Doves Campaign for Real Beauty, girls will engage in a healthy dialogue about self-esteem.









Libby Ludlow


----------



## editec (Nov 12, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> So now we have a bunch of guys telling us that they don't like eye make-up and want you to go au naturale......


 
I don't believe most of them really know what they're talking about, to be honest. 

Men feel some kind of goofy obligation to tell women they hate make-up when what they really hate (or fear) is women whose makeup is applied garishly.

Basically I think most of them see women in make-up that's applied well and don't realize it's even there.

The question was asked about why women enhance their eyes and some men just have to assume that all make-up makes all women look like painted up like street harlots.

You asked about an pretty inch and they talked about a harlot's mile.



> and I bet if I wait another 10 minutes 12 guys will step up to say they love feminine women with long red fingernails, ruby red lips and garters.


 
Under some circumstances, _damned right!_



> Women....the point is, please yourselves! If one man doesn't like you the way you are wait for the one who will.


 
Excellent advise. If you think you look good, others will think you look good, too. How we are feeling about ourselves at any given moment effects how we carry ourselves and that message is unconsciously conveyed to those we neet.




> I like my mascara and my pretty eye shadow boxes. It's fun to match the colors to my dresses  I like pretty fingernail polish and I like to smell pretty too. And NONE of that makes me a whore!


 
Yup! Unless you feel like feeling like a whore, and then paint away, Sister, paint away. 

There's an ass for every seat.



> It does, however, make me a woman.


 
Yes it does. Woman have been enhancing their looks though the artful application of makeup for at least 6,000 years and men have liked the look (when it done right they probably even don't notice the make-up of course, because why? ..... because we're men, of course, and we're overwhelmed by the whole package!)




> So girls, don't ever let anyone put you down for being you. I learned my lessons the hard way. Life is short. Love yourself and never let anyone tell you that you are not special and beautiful, because we all are


 
Yes.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 12, 2008)

editec said:


> I don't believe most of them really know what they're talking about, to be honest.
> 
> Men feel some kind of goofy obligation to tell women they hate make-up when what they really hate (or fear) is women whose makeup is applied garishly.
> 
> ...



Right, there's a different between "made up" and makeup applied to enhance and cover slight blemishes.

But really, it's up to the person and who they are around and where you work. 

If you're working in the village, selling sex toys, it would be entirely appropriate to be made up like a hooker and dressed in skin-tight leather.

If you're working in a corporate office, you don't dare walk through the doors with makeup applied like you're ready to go clubbing.

I personally, don't judge based on makeup.  I don't think preteen girls should be made up to look like 25 year olds, but we're not talking about children.

Some guys like makeup and some don't.  Au natural is not for everyone though.  Everyone needs a little help now and then.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2008)

o go look at the thread where people are posting hot chicks...all of them have heavy eye make up


----------



## glockmail (Nov 12, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> o go look at the thread where people are posting hot chicks...all of them have heavy eye make up


 Post 101


----------



## glockmail (Nov 12, 2008)

Check this out Bones...

DOVE


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2008)

what was your post on the other thread?  and you say closet lesbo like its a bad thing


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Check this out Bones...
> 
> DOVE




i am very aware of the dove program....


----------



## glockmail (Nov 12, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> what was your post on the other thread?  and you say closet lesbo like its a bad thing


 I just calls it like I sees it Bones. No good or bad. Anything goes. Right?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2008)

i still say eddie is hot in drag lol....callz it whatever you wants


----------



## editec (Nov 12, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> o go look at the thread where people are posting hot chicks...all of them have heavy eye make up


 
Yup!

See my point?

It's some kind of guy thing, some kind of kneejerk reaction some of us feel  we must do just to prove that we really like women for what they are or something.

So we insist that we love woman who don't wear makeup.

It's mostly a fucking load of hooey.

Well...I doubt I really have to tell many women that, now, do I?


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 12, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Check this out Bones...
> 
> DOVE



That was great Glock, thanks*


----------



## Shogun (Nov 12, 2008)

I think people are able to give their opinions and preferences without having to qualify for some half assed dime store psychology.  I'm sure these kinds of druthers aren't monopolized by men.  go ask the gals to tell us how they enjoyed images of a shirtless Robin Williams if you want to observe turnabout.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 12, 2008)

editec said:


> Yup!
> 
> See my point?
> 
> ...



i havent worn make up in years..decades...too much trouble...i had my face painted for a festival....i showered and scrubbed my face...when i got out..man tells me..."you still got a lot of black around your eyes...kinda like slutty mascara...its hot"...


----------



## CSM (Nov 12, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i havent worn make up in years..decades...too much trouble...i had my face painted for a festival....i showered and scrubbed my face...when i got out..man tells me..."you still got a lot of black around your eyes...kinda like slutty mascara...its hot"...



I like "slutty".


----------



## glockmail (Nov 13, 2008)

Do they still make it out of bat guano?


----------



## editec (Nov 13, 2008)

CSM said:


> I like "slutty".


 
Next to school girl innocent, slutty is the best look woman can have.

And let's not even talk about how much men like the school girl innocence gone slutty look.

Think I've overstating that case?

What video made Britanny Spears the star she became?


----------



## glockmail (Nov 13, 2008)

editec said:


> Next to school girl innocent, slutty is the best look woman can have.
> 
> And let's not even talk about how much men like the school girl innocence gone slutty look.
> 
> ...



I have a little theory about that actually. There are three types of men:
1. Those who want a slut, primarily to have sex with.
2. Those who want a slut to impress other guys with his sexual prowess.
3. Those who have confidence in their sexuality and want a companion who won't clog up the bathroom sink.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I have a little theory about that actually. There are three types of men:
> 1. Those who want a slut, primarily to have sex with.
> 2. Those who want a slut to impress other guys with his sexual prowess.
> 3. Those who have confidence in their sexuality and want a companion who won't clog up the bathroom sink.



What about men who want to have children, where do they fall?  And are you hunk#1, hunk#2, or hunk#3?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 13, 2008)

Political Chic said:


> What about men who want to have children, where do they fall?  And are you hunk#1, hunk#2, or hunk#3?



I think that (much like Chloe has been saying) that men want the whole package. I often found I was dating certain qualities in women instead of the women themselves. I wanted ultimately to marry and have children but didn't plan on living in a monastery until then. Certain wants slowly just became preferences as I learned more and more about women and who I ultimately wanted to marry. I spent more time alone instead of settling for less.


----------



## editec (Nov 13, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> What about men who want to have children, where do they fall? And are you hunk#1, hunk#2, or hunk#3?


 
Assuming you're talking about men who truly are attracted to children, and not the Britanny School girl video type "children", those men are pederasts.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 13, 2008)

editec said:


> Assuming you're talking about men who truly are attracted to children, and not the Britanny School girl video type "children", those men are pederasts.



 I thought pederasts were strictly men who are attracted to boys.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 13, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> What about men who want to have children, where do they fall?  And are you hunk#1, hunk#2, or hunk#3?


Isn't it obvious? We are #3. After 22 years I'm still after my wife to use as little paint on her face as she can stand. I've been working on my daughter and so far at 14 she's a natural beauty.


----------



## editec (Nov 13, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I thought pederasts were strictly men who are attracted to boys.


 

Not hardly.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 13, 2008)

editec said:


> Not hardly.



ped·er·ast (pd-rst)
n.
A man who has sexual relations, especially anal intercourse, with a boy. 

Pederasts - definition of Pederasts by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

you sure ?


----------



## Shogun (Nov 13, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I thought pederasts were strictly men who are attracted to boys.


----------



## editec (Nov 13, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> ped·er·ast (pd-rst)
> n.
> A man who has sexual relations, especially anal intercourse, with a boy.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I am sure.

Lexiconography online is fraught with examples of what happens when you dumb down a dictionary.

Of course there are heterosexual pederastes and homosexual pederastes.

Just ask about 12.5% of the female population of the USA, if you doubt me.  

And then too there are even a rarer type who don't care what the gender of their victims are as long as they're children.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 13, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Isn't it obvious? We are #3. After 22 years I'm still after my wife to use as little paint on her face as she can stand. I've been working on my daughter and so far at 14 she's a natural beauty.



I don't know you that well.  Sexual confidence doesn't exude too well through these message boards.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 13, 2008)

editec said:


> Yes, I am sure.
> 
> Lexiconography online is fraught with examples of what happens when you dumb down a dictionary.
> 
> ...



I believe those would be pediphiles. Sorry but all the references that I search commonly refer to pederasts as men attracted to young men and sodomy. I have no doubt that 12.5% of the female population has had unwanted sexual advances but I don't think that falls under the category of pederast  ( unless possibly it was done by a female.
Please feel free to educate me otherwise.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 13, 2008)

editec said:


> Yes, I am sure.
> 
> Lexiconography online is fraught with examples of what happens when you dumb down a dictionary.
> 
> ...



Those aren't rare.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 13, 2008)

And on the topic of eye makeup, if my daughter came home looking like that "scene girl" there would be some major upheaval in her life. 

Women wear eye makeup to hide behind, to intimidate other women, and to attract men. I have absolutely no problem with traditional heavy eye makeup...thick eye liner, mascara or fake eyelashes even. 

But kids who are wearing the piercings and the blue hair and the total head colorfest from the eyes up to the hairline need to have their credit cards taken away and their activities curtailed, because all they're doing is asking for attention and signaling to everyone around them that they're in for anything.

Not the vibe I want my daughter putting out.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 13, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> I don't know you that well.  Sexual confidence doesn't exude too well through these message boards.


 You could have used deductive reasoning then, like Holmes.


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 13, 2008)

Any man who looks only at eye makeup will miss the beautiful - oh, it's Glock, he still hasn't gotten over his first love, his truck. LOL

"Sometimes I wonder if men and women really suit each other. Perhaps they should live next door and just visit now and then." Katharine Hepburn

eye makeup - Google Image Search


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks for the link Midcan


----------



## Dis (Nov 13, 2008)

I think her zipper's stuck.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 13, 2008)

Midcan's idea of beauty, from his link:


----------



## glockmail (Nov 13, 2008)

I knew I seen it before:


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 13, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> thanks for the link Midcan



You know dillo, you are so predictable.  I looked at the link...and the first thing that popped up....my mouth formed a sound and Dillo came out....


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 13, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> You know dillo, you are so predictable.  I looked at the link...and the first thing that popped up....my mouth formed a sound and Dillo came out....



ok----damn it---I'll pretend I'm grossed out by it if it will make me less predictable. and no--- I ain't using that ass crack pic as my avatar !


----------



## glockmail (Nov 14, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> You know dillo, you are so predictable.  I looked at the link...and the first thing that popped up....my mouth formed a sound and Dillo came out....


 Year he's a boob man.


----------



## editec (Nov 14, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I believe those would be pediphiles. Sorry but all the references that I search commonly refer to pederasts as men attracted to young men and sodomy. I have no doubt that 12.5% of the female population has had unwanted sexual advances but I don't think that falls under the category of pederast ( unless possibly it was done by a female.
> Please feel free to educate me otherwise.


 
Well, all I can tell you is that they're wrong.

Look at the word.

Ped = children...not male children, all children.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 14, 2008)

editec said:


> Well, all I can tell you is that they're wrong.
> 
> Look at the word.
> 
> Ped = children...not male children, all children.



That's not what I would call the best way to educate me as to what a word means but I guess it's the best you can do.


----------



## del (Nov 14, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> That's not what I would call the best way to educate me as to what a word means but I guess it's the best you can do.



some people just have trouble admitting they're wrong, i guess.

pederast
7 dictionary results for: pederast
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This
ped&#8901;er&#8901;ast
&#8194; &#8194;/&#712;p&#603;d&#601;&#716;ræst, &#712;pid&#601;-/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [ped-uh-rast, pee-duh-] Show IPA Pronunciation
noun
a person who engages in pederasty.
Origin:
172030; < Gk paiderasts lover of boys, equiv. to paid- (s. of paîs) boy, child + erasts lover, equiv. to eras-, s. of erân to love + -t&#275;s agent n. suffix
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2006.
Cite This Source
American Heritage Dictionary - Cite This Source - Share This
ped·er·ast     (p&#283;d'&#601;-r&#257;st')  Pronunciation Key 
n.   A man who has sexual relations, especially anal intercourse, with a boy.

[Greek paiderast&#275;s : pais, paid-, child; see pedo-2 + erast&#275;s, lover (from er&#257;sthai, to love).]
ped'er·as'ty n.
The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright © 2006 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
Cite This Source
WordNet - Cite This Source - Share This
pederast

noun
a man who has sex (usually sodomy) with a boy as the passive partner 

WordNet® 3.0, © 2006 by Princeton University.
Cite This Source
American Heritage New Dictionary of Cultural Literacy, Third Edition - Cite This Source - Share This
pederast [(ped-uh-rast)]

A man who engages in anal intercourse with boys.

The American Heritage® New Dictionary of Cultural Literacy, Third Edition
Copyright © 2005 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
Cite This Source
American Heritage Stedman's Medical Dictionary - Cite This Source - Share This

pederast ped·er·ast (p&#283;d'&#601;-r&#257;st')
n.
A man who has sexual relations, especially anal intercourse, with a boy.
ped'er·as'ty n.
The American Heritage® Stedman's Medical Dictionary
Copyright © 2002, 2001, 1995 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Cite This Source
Merriam-Webster's Medical Dictionary - Cite This Source - Share This
Main Entry: ped·er·ast
Pronunciation: 'ped-&-"rast
Variant: or chiefly British pae·der·ast /'pEd-/
Function:noun
: one that practices pederasty

Merriam-Webster's Medical Dictionary, © 2002 Merriam-Webster, Inc.
Cite This Source
Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary - Cite This Source - Share This

Pederast
Ped"er*ast\, n. [Gr. paiderasth`s; pai^s, paido`s, a boy + 'era^n to love: cf. F. p['e]d['e]raste.] One guilty of pederasty; a sodomite.

pederast definition | Dictionary.com


----------



## Luissa (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to know the conversation went from eye make up to pedohiles or whatever you are talking about. Every subject around here seems to go back to pedophiles! And you know what there is a lot of on the internet?


----------



## del (Nov 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I want to know the conversation went from eye make up to pedohiles or whatever you are talking about. Every subject around here seems to go back to pedophiles! And you know what there is a lot of on the internet?



eye makeup?


----------



## random3434 (Nov 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I want to know the conversation went from eye make up to pedohiles or whatever you are talking about. Every subject around here seems to go back to pedophiles! And you know what there is a lot of on the internet?



Pedophiles who wear too much eye shadow?


----------



## del (Nov 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Pedophiles who wear too much eye shawdow?



thanks to you, i'm out of worms AND bleach.
why do you torture me like this?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 14, 2008)

del said:


> eye makeup?



No! hot babes you wear pedophiles!


----------



## random3434 (Nov 14, 2008)

del said:


> thanks to you, i'm out of worms AND bleach.
> why do you torture me like this?



Just remember folks, this is the kind of guy who is always "watching" you on the net:  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQb2m6VJ-eo]YouTube - Best performance - Ted Levine[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Just remember folks, this is the kind of guy who is always "watching" you on the net:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Best performance - Ted Levine



woof


----------



## random3434 (Nov 14, 2008)

Not to change the subject, but.........


My daughter is watching "Cribs" right now and WAYNE NEWTON is on!


WTH?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Not to change the subject, but.........
> 
> 
> My daughter is watching "Cribs" right now and WAYNE NEWTON is on!
> ...


I have seen that one, he has pequins!


----------



## random3434 (Nov 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I have seen that one, he has pequins!



His hair is dyed so black, I don't think they have that color in nature! (Kinda like Gene Simmons dyed hair  )


Danke Schoen my ass!


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't think of Wayne without thinking of the Vegas Vacation movie, where he hits on MRs. Griswold, and lures to his house where he cooks for her.

Comic gold.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I want to know the conversation went from eye make up to pedohiles or whatever you are talking about. Every subject around here seems to go back to pedophiles! And you know what there is a lot of on the internet?


  Me too- how?!!


----------



## Luissa (Nov 14, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I can't think of Wayne without thinking of the Vegas Vacation movie, where he hits on MRs. Griswold, and lures to his house where he cooks for her.
> 
> Comic gold.


Love all those movies! When I worked at the home for people with alzheimers there was this one guy who's memory last about 15 seconds but every time Christmas Vacation would come on he would laugh his ass off the whole movie. Man I miss that guy!

The funniest shit is when the aunt dies I can't remember which one and they tie her to the roof of the car.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> His hair is dyed so black, I don't think they have that color in nature! (Kinda like Gene Simmons dyed hair  )
> 
> 
> Danke Schoen my ass!


Yeah really! Did you ever watch Family Jewels! I think that is what the show was called?


----------



## random3434 (Nov 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Yeah really! Did you ever watch Family Jewels! I think that is what the show was called?



Yeah, my daughter watched it but doesn't like it because she thinks Gene Simmons is a "sell out" (she's only 13 mind you)

KISS is her favorite band by the way, so this was crushing to her!


----------



## Dis (Nov 14, 2008)

Eye makeup doesn't make one look like a whore, slutty, or a tramp...

Oh, and there's SOME of us that look albino without it. I'll take this coloring vs. none at all, thanks.


----------



## chloe (Nov 14, 2008)

Dis said:


> Eye makeup doesn't make one look like a whore, slutty, or a tramp...
> 
> Oh, and there's SOME of us that look albino without it. I'll take this coloring vs. none at all, thanks.



Beautiful !


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 14, 2008)

Dis said:


> Eye makeup doesn't make one look like a whore, slutty, or a tramp...
> 
> Oh, and there's SOME of us that look albino without it. I'll take this coloring vs. none at all, thanks.



You are quite beautiful


----------



## Luissa (Nov 14, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Me too- how?!!


It's like the seven degrees of keven bacon!


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Dis said:


> Eye makeup doesn't make one look like a whore, slutty, or a tramp...
> 
> Oh, and there's SOME of us that look albino without it. I'll take this coloring vs. none at all, thanks.


 Lose the nose ring and you're a 10.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> It's like the seven degrees of keven bacon!


  Huh?


----------



## random3434 (Nov 15, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Huh?



She meant this glock, surely you've heard of this?


Six Degrees of Kevin Baco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> She meant this glock, surely you've heard of this?
> 
> 
> Six Degrees of Kevin Baco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



"Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name."


----------



## Isolde (Nov 15, 2008)

So, here are my eyes. Too much makeup glock?


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Too small a photo.


----------



## Isolde (Nov 15, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Too small a photo.



LOL..... ok, let me try to find the original. 

Meh, ok I found a larger albeit blurry picture.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 15, 2008)

glockmail said:


> "Wikipedia does not have an article with this exact name."



LOL, I should have read it!

Anyhoo, try this, it's pretty funny really:


CNN - Kevin Bacon's on everyone's lips - Oct. 25, 1996


----------



## Dis (Nov 15, 2008)

Isolde said:


> LOL..... ok, let me try to find the original.



Hah.  Not too much at all.  He's just trying to get a bigger pic.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Isolde said:


> So, here are my eyes. Too much makeup glock?


 You look *mahvahlus*. Simply *mahvahlus*.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> LOL, I should have read it!
> 
> Anyhoo, try this, it's pretty funny really:
> 
> ...


  Gotcha.


----------



## Isolde (Nov 15, 2008)

Dis said:


> Hah.  Not too much at all.  He's just trying to get a bigger pic.



I think he is doing his best Oliver Twist impression for me.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Isolde said:


> I think he is doing his best Oliver Twist impression for me.


 Why, I think you look great in that pic. Even better with less makeup, as God intended.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 15, 2008)

Glock, you should be impressed, all these lovely ladies on here showing you how beautiful they are with a little or no make up!


Now, it's your turn to show them a pic of you!


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Glock, you should be impressed, all these lovely ladies on here showing you how beautiful they are with a little or no make up!
> 
> 
> Now, it's your turn to show them a pic of you!


 Just think of me as John Forsyth, the benevolent master mind of _Charlie's Angels_.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 15, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Just think of me as John Forsyth, the benevolent master mind of _Charlie's Angels_.



LOL!

It's working for you dude!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 15, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Just think of me as John Forsyth, the benevolent master mind of _Charlie's Angels_.



I always marveled that man.  He had those girls wrapped around his finger.


----------



## Isolde (Nov 15, 2008)

k... larger pic of me and Batman... picture will self destruct in 5..4..3..2..


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Isolde said:


> I think he is doing his best Oliver Twist impression for me.


Thanks for the rep, but I'm not trying to be kind, just honest. God made women beautiful just the way they are. Hollywood has made them into caricatures of themselves, and I see too many follow along with that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 15, 2008)

Isolde said:


> k... larger pic of me and Batman... picture will self destruct in 5..4..3..2..



You prove my point on my other thread.  Conservative women are better looking.  I know for certain they are smarter.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Isolde said:


> k... larger pic of me and Batman... picture will self destruct in 5..4..3..2..
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Isolde (Nov 15, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> You prove my point on my other thread.  Conservative women are better looking.  I know for certain they are smarter.



If only I could figure a way to untwist bra straps. Maybe that's why women's libbers dispensed with the nonsense.


----------



## Isolde (Nov 15, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Wow.



Ima hanging out with you from now on.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

Isolde said:


> Ima hanging out with you from now on.


 That's great babe.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 15, 2008)

glockmail said:


> That's great babe.



Glockmail, you better lay off those cheeseburgers for a while! LOL!


----------



## Isolde (Nov 15, 2008)

glockmail said:


> That's great babe.



You don't fool me for one second toots.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 15, 2008)

Isolde said:


> If only I could figure a way to untwist bra straps. Maybe that's why women's libbers dispensed with the nonsense.



Oh, I didn't even notice.  Gravity works against us and more on those who don't wear bras   Besides, there are so many pretty ones...


----------



## Dis (Nov 15, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Oh, I didn't even notice.  Gravity works against us and more on those who don't wear bras   Besides, there are so many pretty ones...



Those that don't wear bras also likely don't own mirrors, and should probably stay home.


----------



## glockmail (Nov 15, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Glockmail, you better lay off those cheeseburgers for a while! LOL!


 we're talking whole turkeys here babe.


----------



## editec (Nov 15, 2008)

chloe said:


> Beautiful !


 

Not quite slutty enough for me, but then I am somewhat jaded.

Nice hair though for sure.


----------



## Isolde (Nov 15, 2008)

Dis said:


> Eye makeup doesn't make one look like a whore, slutty, or a tramp...
> 
> Oh, and there's SOME of us that look albino without it. I'll take this coloring vs. none at all, thanks.



Yowza Dis! I didn't see this before.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 15, 2008)

glockmail said:


> Gotcha.


sorry I think wrote seven! BUt it is a fun game to play, it used to be big about ten years ago.


----------



## Dis (Nov 15, 2008)

Isolde said:


> Yowza Dis! I didn't see this before.



It's the eyes.  You can see them down the block.


----------



## Dis (Nov 15, 2008)

editec said:


> *Not quite slutty enough for me*, but then I am somewhat jaded.
> 
> Nice hair though for sure.



Thanks!  ...I think?


----------



## editec (Nov 16, 2008)

Dis said:


> Thanks! ...I think?


 
You're welcome.

One can always enhance one's visage with a judicious application of make up.

But one's hair and eyes?

Well now...those are genetic gifts that can't easily be faked, can they?

This seems to be what most men who claim to hate makeup don't seem to really realize.

Makeup is a device that make men notice the beauty of a woman's eyes.

Look into a persons eyes and you really are looking into their souls. No meanful human contract is made between people without that moment when we make eye contact.

People do not fall in love staring at a women's teats, or asses or legs or flat bellies, do they?

They might fall in lust with all that, but it's that electric moment when you look into a woman's eyes (and them into yours) that you realize that something important just happened.

Woman have been wearing eye makeup for over 6000 years.

I'm inclined to think they haven't been fools all this time, regardless of what these boys on this board are telling you.

Now the complaint that some girls and women wear too much makeup isn't entirely unreasonable. Some do...sometimes.

But most women don't really do that, do they?

Still, most women wear make-up. 

So many women do, in fact, regularly wear make up -- judiciously applied -- that a lot of men really think they're looking at women without it.

Don't worry about it, girls.

Your secret is safe with me.

If it looks good, it is good.

There's no such thing as _fake _beauty.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 17, 2008)

editec said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> One can always enhance one's visage with a judicious application of make up.
> 
> ...


Tell that to Tyra Banks, have you seen here without make up? And I would just like to add I love the fact Joel McHale rips on her non stop!


----------

